

Computer Science Thesis Proposal - twocngdagz

Hi all,<p>I'm computer science student, looking for a research topic that I might pursue as a thesis, but have not come up yet with a original idea. I just want to ask you fellows if you have something in mind that you might share to be more. To be more specific any topic that involves datamining in agriculture or image processing. I would really appreciate your help. Thanks
======
emhart
I have to imagine the folks over at FarmLogs (YC W12) would have some thoughts
on datamining in agriculture: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5189241>

Might be worth reaching out to them.

~~~
twocngdagz
hey thanks, will try your suggestion

~~~
emhart
Good luck :)

